# What gets you guys going?



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

I believe most women are turned on by a man who does really well at something whether it be a sport, hitting hard, throwing well, excelling at work, being a genius with technology, etc..
I was thinking, is there an equivalent type of success or talent or anything about women that grabs your attention & makes you more interested?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Poise.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

For me it's a woman who really knows herself and is humble and down to earth. One that exudes trust from me. I also like girlie types (more often in skirt than pants- although I do love watching a woman's butt wiggle in pants...) who are feminine... Ambitious women strike me as ones more inclined to be selfish, stuck up and will cheat.

But that's just me.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Hubby says beautiful eyes and a woman who takes no prisoners is what does it for him. Good figure also.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

TCSRedhead said:


> Good figure also.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, like, duh.


----------



## thespecialone (May 4, 2013)

My top ten!

1) Role play
2) Dressing up
3) Glasses
4) Women that suggest doing things that even I wouldn't think to do 
5) Whole weekends dedicated to love making :smthumbup:
6) Doing it to music 
7) Watching films with bad acting in together
8) White boots
9) Leg strangulation
10) Affection


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Dayum. I don't have nothing going on. I used to have a good figure but that is slowly disappearing as baby grows. 

I do plan to stay at a Holiday Inn some time in the near future.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Confidence.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

A strong , confident woman.
A woman who's fiercely independent , one who knows her worth and would never take any form of disrespect.

I could spot a woman like that in a crowd just from the way she walks and carries herself.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Mad Men reference.

Everyone wants Joan. No one wants Peggy.

Poise confidence, sophistication. A knack for getting a guy up when he's down (emotionally!). One who is talented and dependable. One who does NOT need to be top dog...but is fully aware of her worth, thank you very much and isn't afraid of letting her suitors or hubby know it!

Man want to compete OVER his woman...but he doesn't want to compete WITH his woman. That can be a never ending purgatory. This doesn't mean he should be allowed to let things slide though.

Maybe I'm old fashioned.

Oh...and knobs. Unless you are an ass man.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

A minx with big hoo haas and a nice butt


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

karma*girl said:


> I was thinking, is there an equivalent type of success or talent or anything about women that grabs your attention & makes you more interested?


Artistic talent; creating something from nothing. That is a turn on for me, since it speaks to passion, dedication, and joy of life. 

My wife is a pretty good shot with a firearm and that's hot.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

eyes are very important to me. Next hair has to be longer and well kept/Styled. Poise, quiet confidence, sometimes a little shy and demure is very sexy, Cant quite figure out why but a little over the shoulder glance with a hint of a smile is the bomb. Being overly anylitical; the why that I can't figure out on that last one drives me a little batty but whatever. 

I won't go into clothing as that could go on for days.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Sincere eyes that light up when she smiles melt my heart every time. How she walks and her overall self confidence is something I notice very early. A strong constitution coupled with a kind, loving heart who values family is key. Down to earth, and not materialistic. Humble with a good dose of empathy...a lady who is gorgeous and doesn't know that she is gorgeous. Someone with a good sense of humor who can even laugh at herself. I am VERY fortunate to have found all of this and lots MORE in my Princess. I knew deep down in my heart that I would marry my future wife from the very first time we met in an airport in Phoenix. She had all the important "details"....


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

honesty, confidence,sence of humor, and DESIRE!!!!!!

a nice a$$ and a pu$$y that's wet!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> honesty, confidence,sence of humor, and DESIRE!!!!!!
> 
> a nice a$$ and a pu$$y that's wet!


:iagree: on all but yes, desire really gets me going.

And a nice rack. Yours is nice cm, but, oh, you know what I mean :rofl:


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks aside, because that is a personal preference for the most part. 

1. Confidence
2. No-drama, on the reverse high-drama puts 'willy in a limp state quickly"
3. Healthy - lifestyle of living healthy
4. Does not talk too much or too little.


----------



## tm84 (Jul 24, 2011)

In no particular order:

-Intelligence

-A combination of being down to earth, humble, and confident

-Possessing a sense of humor and being able to laugh at herself is critical. I can't handle being around someone who is too serious with almost everything-that's my job 

-Comfort with her sexuality


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

TCSRedhead said:


> Hubby says beautiful eyes and a woman who takes no prisoners is what does it for him. Good figure also.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Looks like your hubby got a lot more than that when he found you! Lucky guy!


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

karma*girl said:


> I believe most women are turned on by a man who does really well at something whether it be a sport, hitting hard, throwing well, excelling at work, being a genius with technology, etc..


Wish I could "like" this a thousand times over.

I've tried to say this in all of the "game/pickup" threads, and it has been obvious to me since I was a child. 




> I was thinking, is there an equivalent type of success or talent or anything about women that grabs your attention & makes you more interested?


Yes. 

A hot athlete with brains. 

Woof.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks! I'm glad you agree..it's true for me & most women I know. My husband plays ball- watching him throw the ball hard, hit far & just be aggressive out there makes me super hot for him( :
It looks like whatever a woman is doing with her life, being confident is a big one with you guys..not surprising of course!
I'm enjoying all the responses here, keep them coming!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Definitely a confident woman but also one that takes an interest in what you have to say ... but I think that improves the likeability of anyone ... taking a genuine interest in the other person. How To Win Friends and Influence People.

I think back to the women in my life who grabbed my attention immediately and they came across as extremely confident, unafraid to speak their mind but at the same time genuinely curious and interested in the world and the people around them. Maybe it's the challenge, I don't know. I like women who intrigue me. I much prefer women like that than women who seem uncomfortable with themselves or women who are confident and assertive but insincere.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Definitely a confident woman but also one that takes an interest in what you have to say ... but I think that improves the likeability of anyone ... taking a genuine interest in the other person. How To Win Friends and Influence People.
> 
> I think back to the women in my life who grabbed my attention immediately and they came across as extremely confident, unafraid to speak their mind but at the same time genuinely curious and interested in the world and the people around them. Maybe it's the challenge, I don't know. I like women who intrigue me. I much prefer women like that than women who seem uncomfortable with themselves or women who are confident and assertive but insincere.


I should add ... she gives me a deep long passionate kiss ... and I'm hers for the taking right then and there. I don't require much


----------



## Robrobb (Jun 18, 2010)

A woman who will not take the shyte and won't give it.

A woman who lets you know what she wants from you and appreciates when you provide it to her.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

There are so many different things and directions to go with this question, wouldn't even know where to begin.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

SO says he always wanted a woman who:
"listens to me when I talk instead railroading over me
who is patient with my quirks
who is capable of being my best friend 
who actually tells me what's wrong instead of saying "nothing" 800 times until she FINALLY tells me what's up with her.
doesn't break promises
wants to spend her time with me
doesn't think her friends are more important than me
enjoys affection and enjoys giving affection
wants sex and isn't afraid to initiate it
tells me what she thinks no matter what"


he listed a ton of stuff but these are the ones that stuck out.
I told him he was far too picky.He said 'well you have every quality I could ever want in a woman so you shouldn't be worried if I'm too picky.'


----------



## 2009Flhtc (May 3, 2013)

Confidence, humor, honesty, articulate, knowing how to be a woman while letting me be the man, brains. My wife and I have a more traditional marriage. She wants me to be the man, the husband and the head of the family. She say feminist would probably hate her but she wouldn't have it any other way. I put her first in everything. She comes before me and our children. When you have the perfect wife it's easy to be the perfect husband.


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

confidence/self esteem
sweetness/kindness
passion
intellect
beauty
affection
sense of humor

I'm seeing this Russian woman. She's spectacular. And has all of these qualities and then some. Fire in her blood! But super confident and sweet at the same time. She stunning, which is always nice.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I call it 'Edge'.

Quick wit, sharp tongue, impish grin, playful, goofy, sarcastic yet fun and loving. Love a big joyful laugh.

If someone I met for a date was short on smiles and laughter, there ain't gonna be a second date.

Oh ... and legs that go up to your neck.


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

Lots of things. What's great is there's not just one thing. Finding out something about a woman that's hers, whether it's the way she walks, the way she tries to be sexy, the way she's thinks about things, the way she cares about some things and maybe not about others, and the way she has taken what nature has given her and done something good with it. . . and the way she smiles when something really delights her or cries when something really hurts her.

And some women are just open and sensual without trying. They just are and they aren't conceited about it.

All of that is intoxicating.


----------



## Clark G (Sep 5, 2012)

This is a great post. I have looked for a woman after my divorce who I can be myself with. That is the most important thing in my opinion among the many other things listed here but you can find a lot of the stuff in many different women. I'm talking about one that I'd even consider settling down with.

Joe


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

She's feminine. By that, I mean that she is a woman and not afraid to show it... in dress, attitude, general disposition, etc. If a woman is too "butch", she will do nothing for me. Ladylike mannerisms, attention to her appearance and demure personality. I want someone that is a Yin to my Yang (or visa versa).

and this...


----------



## Vorlon (Sep 13, 2012)

#1 irresistible thing: Looks at me with real admiration, love and respect. Makes me feel like I am the king of the world and she has no place better to be than with me. 

Breaking it down...
Appearance: Athletic, healthy, feminine, long hair, dress or pants and looks great in either, must be able to wear high heels 

Personality: Happy, positive outlook on life, pays attention to people, has that devil in her eye for fun but knows how to not cross the line. Is aware of her power as a women but chooses to use it for good.

Bedroom: Enthusiastic, shows desire, adventurous, loves when I do her, wants to do me as well as to do it with me -- loves to try new things

MISC: One man women as I do not share well or at all. No one could question who she is with when she is with me 
Has a wide variety of interests and activities
Does not have to be good at things but needs to be willing to try
Able to talk politics without going postal
Can allow the other person to have their opinions without being offended or judgmental
Intelligent but not a know it all. Willing to learn and grow 
A doer more than just a watcher
Accomplished in her chosen interests, activity's or profession
Actually likes to watch some of the movies I like....

Lucky my wife hits about 85% of these. Hey nobody is perfect, especially me so it works.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

A woman who is clean, friendly, refreshing, intelligent, witty, confident, empathetic, and stays in reasonable physical shape; and not a "know-it-all" or a "snoot" who largely looks down their nose at other people because of some preordained or preconceived station in life!

Should I come to be impressed by those desirable psychological traits, then I'm even more impressed with their physical attributes!


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Good suction and moist enclaves.


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

Playing the drums.


----------



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

> OP
> I was thinking, is there an equivalent type of success or talent or anything about women that grabs your attention & makes you more interested?


*Sports	Top 3*

Ice skater
Gymnast
Softball player

*Physical characteristics* 
Nice smooth skin
Coca cola bottle figure
Nice plump Butt

*Personality* 
Contented (absolutely no bitterness)
Fiercely loyal
Dedicated to her spirituality

*Any woman that has the above would be irresistible to me*


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Mr Blunt said:


> *Sports	Top 3*
> 
> Ice skater
> Gymnast
> ...


Here's my list;

*Sport*

Gymnast
Hockey Player
Hiking / Outdoors/ Survival.
Archer , Marksman ,Darts [ Precision Sports ]

*Physical Characteristics*

Smooth Skin 
Full Lips
Not Skinny

*Personality*

Contented, loves life .[ Absolutely NO entitlement Issues]
Deeply Spiritual [ Not religious , but appreciative of spiritual things.]
Independent & Strong
Smart [ Ability to discuss philosophical concepts & ideas at length ]


----------



## Keeponrollin (May 14, 2013)

Attitude as in walking in a room even in a potato sack and stopping it dead because she got that attitude and poise oozing out of her, then its brains and a witty with a sharp tongue to checky come backs and able to verbalize her desires. Plus the ability for sexing and being adventurous and wanting to workout with me in the gym.

Yea I want a lot


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

....
Short Skirt Long Jacket by Cake - YouTube

I want a girl with 
A mind like a diamond 
I want a girl who 
Knows what's best 
I want a girl with 
Shoes that cut 
And eyes that burn 
Like cigarettes 
I want a girl with 
The right allocations 
Who's fast and thorough 
And sharp as a tack 
She's playing 
With her jewellery 
She's putting up her hair 
She's touring the facilities 
And picking up slack 

I want a girl with a short skirt 
And a long jacket 

I want a girl who 
Gets up early 
I want a girl who 
Stays up late 
I want a girl with 
Uninterupted prosperity 
Who used a machete 
To cut through red tape 

With fingernails that 
Shine like justice 
And a voice that is dark 
Like tinted glass 
She is fast and thorough 
And sharp as a tack 
She's touring the facilities 
And picking up slack 

I want a girl with a short skirt 
And a long jacket 

I want a girl with 
A smooth liquidation 
I want a girl with 
The right dividends 
And at the city bank 
We will meet accidentally 
We'll start to talk when 
She borrows my pen 

She wants a car with 
A cupholder arm rest 
She wants a car 
That will get her there 
She's changing her name 
From Kitty to Karen 
She's trading her MG for 
A white Chrystler Laberan 

I want a girl with a short skirt 
And a long jacket


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

Confidence, mostly. 

Ultimiately, a girl who you can take home to mom and know she can hold her own and fit right in.

... and will give you a bj in the car on the way there.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

dubsey said:


> Confidence, mostly.
> 
> Ultimiately, a girl who you can take home to mom and know she can hold her own and fit right in.
> 
> ... and will give you a bj in the car on the way there.


:iagree: ....that girl above is rare....and marriage material when you do finally find her!!! A confident, feisty woman in the bedroom is the ultimate turn on for me!


----------



## marko (Jul 22, 2013)

lots of things get me going, mostly a woman that is confident in herself, an intelligent woman and strong. A little extra weight is fine, actually I prefer it. maybe a little show of skin, maybe a tease of thongs.

with my own wife, a little show of cleavage, a little tease during the day and an honest smile and I am on deck. 


number one turn off no matter how hot, smart, athletic or akin to fellatio she is.....a smoker, I can see the hottest woman walking along and have all sorts of bad thoughts in my head, as soon as I see that cigarette come out.....good bye.


----------



## Kaboom (Feb 6, 2013)

The perfect girl:

Independent, strong willed, well-balanced and easy to talk to. 
Accepts me and my family for who we are, without trying to change us.
Employed, a career- not a job.
NOT uptight
NOT a drama queen

Most importantly, isn't squeamish in bed, understands her own sexuality and desires and isn't afraid to experiment- and NEVER uses sex as a tool.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> She's feminine. By that, I mean that she is a woman and not afraid to show it... in dress, attitude, general disposition, etc. If a woman is too "butch", she will do nothing for me. Ladylike mannerisms, attention to her appearance and demure personality. I want someone that is a Yin to my Yang (or visa versa).
> 
> and this...


No flip flops or wearing pajamas as outer wear.


----------



## Battle_Cats (Jun 28, 2012)

karma*girl said:


> I believe most women are turned on by a man who does really well at something whether it be a sport, hitting hard, throwing well, excelling at work, being a genius with technology, etc..
> I was thinking, is there an equivalent type of success or talent or anything about women that grabs your attention & makes you more interested?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Femininity. Too few women do it anymore.


And maybe the ability to put her legs behind her head and balance the checkbook at the same time.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Enthusiasm, and "being there". And by being there, i mean her attention is focused on you, not multitasking on six dozen other things.


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

About sexy talents, a strings player. In this video at 1:31 the women playing the violin are quite sexy: Sibelius - Finlandia op. 26 (Opening of the new Helsinki music hall) - YouTube.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

My wife gets me going with she plays footsie with me in a restaurant under the table. She is so good at this that others in the restaurant can't take their eyes off of her "teasing". My stallion loves it too!


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Character...A woman who instinctively knows what is right and does it.....

Competence....Knows what she is doing, and KNOWS she does it well...

Knows she is sexy so she doesn't have to flaunt it.....

Is well to the good side of the bell curve when it comes to sexual appetite.....In other words, my wife.....

the woodchuck


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

My hubby like the fact that I am honest, trustworthy, and will not F&&ck him over. He gets horny knowing I have his back (he told me this!)


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

A$$ and a unique look no cookie cutters, but it doesn't matter I'm married so I'm neutered.

I see everyone is being nice giving all of these personality traits...........lol............okay sure is all I can say to that.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

karma*girl said:


> I believe most women are turned on by a man who does really well at something whether it be a sport, hitting hard, throwing well, excelling at work, being a genius with technology, etc..
> I was thinking, is there an equivalent type of success or talent or anything about women that grabs your attention & makes you more interested?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, someone who actually wants to have sex grabs my attention every time.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Battle_Cats said:


> Femininity. Too few women do it anymore.
> 
> 
> And maybe the ability to put her legs behind her head and balance the checkbook at the same time.


Agreed, bit cheeky, but agreed. Here's to femininity.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> Here's my list;
> 
> *Sport*
> 
> ...


Here's my list

a wants sex
b wants sex
c wants sex

I'll worry about any other qualities later....


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

karma*girl said:


> I believe most women are turned on by a man who does really well at something whether it be a sport, hitting hard, throwing well, excelling at work, being a genius with technology, etc..
> I was thinking, is there an equivalent type of success or talent or anything about women that grabs your attention & makes you more interested?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's a two part question...

It's one thing that attracts my eye...

It's other things that made me want to get married.


The attraction... that's visual, physical. Pretty face, pretty hair, hot body... etc but also.. bubbly personality, smile, smile, smile, smile... confidence and posture. 

Long term... personality... common values, and such...

I'm a firm believe that you can make someone like you... Love... it just has to happen! You can't artificially manufacture love. It just has to be there.


----------

